# I can't see changes to my photos in Develop adjustments in Lightroom 5



## TeeGee (Sep 24, 2014)

Why are my Develop adjustments not showing up on my photos in Lightroom 5 (in other words, I can't see how the photos are changing when I move the sliders)? I am stuck on a Before/After split view, which I think has something to do with it. The changes show up once I'm back in the grid, but I can't see the changes as I move the sliders so of course the photos look terrible. This has never happened before and I'm thinking something must be turned off that should be on, but what?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi TeeGee, welcome to the forum!

When you say you're stuck on Before/After split view, can you not use the button on the toolbar to change it back to normal view?


----------



## TeeGee (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Victoria, Thanks! I have tried deselecting all the before/after options in toolbar, but the split screen is still there. I'd just begin to try to use before/after, and I'm guessing that's why my Develop adjustments aren't showing. Is there another way to turn off before/after?



Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi TeeGee, welcome to the forum!
> 
> When you say you're stuck on Before/After split view, can you not use the button on the toolbar to change it back to normal view?


----------



## TeeGee (Sep 25, 2014)

I am out of before/after but I still cannot see changes in my photos in the Develop module when I move the sliders. Very frustrating. The loupe view stays just the same, with nothing changing about the photo, but then when I go back to the grid the changes have been made (horribly -- because I couldn't see what I was doing).



TeeGee said:


> Hi Victoria, Thanks! I have tried deselecting all the before/after options in toolbar, but the split screen is still there. I'd just begin to try to use before/after, and I'm guessing that's why my Develop adjustments aren't showing. Is there another way to turn off before/after?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 25, 2014)

It might be a good idea to try resetting your Preferences file. See here.


----------

